# Hsinying Orchids



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 21, 2006)

What if anything can you guys tell me about Hsinying Orchids? I'm guessing they are possible out of Japan. The reason I ask is John at Parkside just e-mailed me and said they had been getting lots of orchids in the last few weeks. He stated that many of them are paphs. and most originated from In-charm Orchids as well as Hsinying. Anyone out there with any information on these guys would be appreciated. I plan on going to Parkside early on Fri. for their sale. I'll probable learn more while I'm there.

Thanks


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 21, 2006)

They've made some very nice crosses, but that's all the more I know. Let us know what you find out.

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

I want to know what Parkside's got from In-Charm!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather here is part of my e-mail from John. I did remove a few lines that had no bearing on this topic.

Many of them new paphs, that came indirectly for In-Charm and Hsinying. Many are new brach and parvi hybrids like Hideki Okuyama, Hiroki Tanaka, Pedro’s Moon, Winter Coat just to mention a few. We also have lots of new multi-floral hybrids and we did get more of the godefroyaes from Hsio. Anyway I don’t believe you will be disappointed with the selection this year.


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2006)

Bob in Albany said:


> Heather here is part of my e-mail from John. I did remove a few lines that had no bearing on this topic.
> 
> We also have lots of new multi-floral hybrids ...




Oh! The horror!!!!! :sob:


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 21, 2006)

I did a bit of digging. Hsinying is the county capital of Tainan, which is the center of the orchid industry in Taiwan. Taisuco is from around there somewhere. (TAIwan SUgar COmpany). They had their International Orchid Show there in 2005. 

Aren't all the hsinying grexes registered by Ching Hua Orchids?


----------



## Jason Fischer (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe that either In-Charm or Ching Hua (both from Taiwan) often use 'Hsinying' as a clonal name. The Taiwanese breeding is getting much better, they are being more selective with the parents now days.


----------

